# Tegu on craigslist for $80 in Seattle



## Kebechet (May 28, 2011)

I just saw this poor girl for sale on craigslist 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/pet/2404840209.html

Someone get that girl out of there. Hay is a horrible substrate :/ I have to wonder if the poor thing is sick from mold, and if that is causing problems with her attitude. I'd snag her myself, the price is a steal, but I only have enough room for one.


----------



## nicklotz (May 29, 2011)

i wish i was in Seattle. i hate seeing tegus treated awful like this.


----------



## got10 (May 29, 2011)

wonder if they'de ship


----------



## adam1120 (May 29, 2011)

hay it bad? i thought booby used it in his outdoor enclousres?? its looks okay at least he has a uvb in there not like those people who thing giving d3 supplement instead of uvb light


----------



## Riplee (May 29, 2011)

I just wonder why u guys said it is a poor girl?????


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 29, 2011)

Thats a good steal,seems like he is more so looking for a good home otherwise the price would be much higher, and hay is not entirely bad, its even digestible, the tegu does not appear to be in bad shape to me(from my amateur POV of course). Maybe some humidity issues which could easily be canceled out with a fog/mister...


----------



## adam1120 (May 29, 2011)

yea ive never had a tegu yet but i thought it looks pretty good too i was wondering why they put that also i would take it put live in texas


----------



## Kebechet (May 30, 2011)

The problem with hay, is that it molds really easily. In an indoor enclosure like that tegu has, that's doubly so because of the concentrated moisture from having to keep the humidity high constantly. I said "poor girl" because she either has a person who she's terrified of, who doesn't know how to properly tame her, or she's sick from the mold that accumulates so easily in the hay, which could also easily explain her bad behavior, other than the feeding in the enclosure. (I feed Link in his enclosure a lot, and he isn't the slightest bit cage aggressive, he'll even eat blueberries out of my hand) I think this person has their heart in the right place, but that they don't know what they're doing and the tegu has suffered for it.


----------



## spencer (Jul 7, 2011)

This is my tegu post and I have had no problems with hay whats so ever. I still have her and am looking for a good home and even though I am selling her for cheap I am being very picky at who I sell her to(that's why I haven't sold her yet). I change the hay very often also. She does not charge at me anymore I was tong feeding her now and putting the food on the plate right in front of her now I take her and put her into a tub were the food is already there. I research for months before I make a purchase and I researched using hay and people said it the only thing is that it can mold and still lots of people use it. I have not seen it mold at all(but I do change it a lot).I would use cypress but I can't find it in my area except at pet-co and it would cost a fortune to change it with those tiny bags from there.I do take constructive criticism very well but it pisses me off when you just jump to the conclusion that it has been treated terribly and that the owner is such a bad person because of the substrate. I have learned most of my husbandry off of this website. Also about her aggression I did not do anything to make her become aggressive except if it was the way I was feeding her. I never rough handle her and if she doesn't want to be picked up I will not pick her up.Also if I had any suspicion she was sick I would take her straight to vet. 

I understand your concerns and that your looking out for the Tegu but people need to stop coming to conclusions without knowing all the information. If you did this to someone who was new to owning reptiles and you just jump to conclusions then your just gonna make them want to leave the site and not take any of your advice and that would just hurt the Tegu.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 7, 2011)

i belive you i never said you were bad i heard alot of people using hay i think the whole thing of sellin it on "craigslist" is bad you now. will you shipped it ?


----------



## spencer (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry wasn't talking to you about the bad part. I haven't ever shipped an animal before but I will look into how to do it.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 8, 2011)

how big it is? im gettin a male varnyard tegu where did you get your from? you got any pics? and yea i just wanted to calm you down people sometime think before they type noone realize you can get certain substrate in certain parts of the country only in pet store which is like a million dollars for like oz of it lol


----------



## spencer (Jul 8, 2011)

She is around 3-4 feet I will measure tomorrow to get the exact size. I got her on craigslist 2 years ago.(back then I wasn't so sure on online reptile shipping but now I buy most of my boas online.) I will take some recent pics also. Thank you.


----------

